# Can I keep an iguana with a tortoise?



## TortoiseKeeper6 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi! I don't have any reptile just yet but I will. I couldn't decide between an iguana or a tortoise so I decided I should get both. So that leaves the question can they be kept together or does it depend on what kind of species they are. Thanks!


----------



## tortdad (Jul 15, 2017)

No. They require different care. Temps humidity and food are different for them. One would suffer, if not both. 

Plus you run the risk of bacteria and pathogens that are healthy for one of them being transferred to the other making it sick. 

Separate set ups are required. 

You shouldn't even keep two tortoises of separate species together let alone two completely different Reptiles


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2017)

I second tortdad's post, plus two tortoises of the same species should not be kept in pairs.


----------



## TortoiseKeeper6 (Jul 15, 2017)

wellington said:


> two tortoises of the same species should not be kept in pairs.


Wait why not?


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2017)

Tortoises do not do good in pairs. They will fight and bully each other and one will suffer.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2017)

TortoiseKeeper6 said:


> Wait why not?



Because tortoises are solitary animals and making them live as a pair is bad for them. Groups of juveniles can sometimes work, and some species are worse about this than others, but in general, tortoises should not be kept in pairs.


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2017)

Read this. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...together-a-lesson-learned-the-hard-way.94114/


----------



## TortoiseKeeper6 (Jul 15, 2017)

wellington said:


> Tortoises do not do good in pairs. They will fight and bully each other and one will suffer.


Is this different with females or do just all sexes do this


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2017)

TortoiseKeeper6 said:


> Is this different with females or do just all sexes do this


Female not as much as males, but that also does depend on species and the enclosure size and sight barriers, the number of hides, water and feeding stations and measures should always be taken for two separate enclosures should problems arise. Tortoises can not be sexed until older. Some at two most older.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2017)

TortoiseKeeper6 said:


> Is this different with females or do just all sexes do this



Overt fighting is typically worse in adult males, but two adult females don't want to share territory either. This pair thing applies to hatchlings, babies, juveniles and adults.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2017)

I also agree with the previous posters that you should not house an iguana with tortoises.

Just in case you wanted one more vote...


----------



## Clamhandsmcgee (Jul 16, 2017)

I agree with everybody here, definitely not. I rescued an iguana who was never held and was sick. It had burns on it's head and back from the heat lamp. I kept it long enough to get it healthy and for her wounds to heal then I gave her away. Never again though, as she would tail whip or bite anything that comes near it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 17, 2017)

TortoiseKeeper6 said:


> Wait why not?





These are two I rescued from a family over here in Oregon. Same age, same clutch, same everything. Together. The prior owners thought it so sweet that they "snuggled" together every night. It was dominant behavior of her out of the best place. Guess which got the best food, best sunning, best everything. I'll help you out here…the bigger of the two. The larger had such an aggressive personality that it had to be kept completely alone. Bullying isn't always something you see. They don't partake in fisticuffs. What you typically see is one that is bullied "to death" or hopefully just ill health.


----------



## TortoiseKeeper6 (Jul 18, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 212976
> 
> These are two I rescued from a family over here in Oregon. Same age, same clutch, same everything. Together. The prior owners thought it so sweet that they "snuggled" together every night. It was dominant behavior of her out of the best place. Guess which got the best food, best sunning, best everything. I'll help you out here…the bigger of the two. The larger had such an aggressive personality that it had to be kept completely alone. Bullying isn't always something you see. They don't partake in fisticuffs. What you typically see is one that is bullied "to death" or hopefully just ill health.


I understand now but thanks for the feedback anyway.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 18, 2017)

Great visual Ken! @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi. You said that you had "decided to get both." An iguana and a tortoise. I have 2 iguanas and 2 tortoises and they are all kept separately because I have the space and ability to keep them in proper conditions. If you do too, then why not get both? Just make sure everything is done correctly! And that you can maintain that good situation for them all their lives or all their time with you.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 18, 2017)

They can't be housed together, but if you have space (a LOT of SPACE) You could keep each individually. 

Just as a baseline in the first year my iguana went from a 55g tank *which was too small for even a hatchling* to a 4x4x6ft sealed humid enclosure and then 2 years later we had to convert a 9x13ft room for him because he was so massive and active. This required special walls (drywall doesn't like humidity) ventilation, plumbing, humidifiers etc.This ran us over $2k. They ARE very rewarding pets, but they are not for beginners. I was spending $50 a month feeding him, plus electricity and time spent on him. My reward? I ended up getting my face ripped open and 40 stitches. 

Now I stick with tortoises who will need a minimum of 4x8ft regardless of type, but at least they don't try to kill me. The 6 redfoots have an entire bedroom that we are working on for when they come in for the winter.

Also, if you rent instead of owning keep the size requirements in mind, you usually can't convert an entire room for your pet and some landlords wont rent to people with 'exotic' pets.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 18, 2017)

MPRC said:


> They can't be housed together, but if you have space (a LOT of SPACE) You could keep each individually.
> 
> Just as a baseline in the first year my iguana went from a 55g tank *which was too small for even a hatchling* to a 4x4x6ft sealed humid enclosure and then 2 years later we had to convert a 9x13ft room for him because he was so massive and active. This required special walls (drywall doesn't like humidity) ventilation, plumbing, humidifiers etc.This ran us over $2k. They ARE very rewarding pets, but they are not for beginners. I was spending $50 a month feeding him, plus electricity and time spent on him. My reward? I ended up getting my face ripped open and 40 stitches.
> 
> ...


YES, iguanas are potentially dangerous and can do terrible injury with their strong jaws, sharp teeth, formidable claws and lethal whipping tails. No mistake about that! Better to get a tortoise, in my opinion, especially as a starter pet reptile. Plus this is a Tortoise Forum!
That being said, I adore my iguanas. I don't care if one of them hates me with all his heart.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 18, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> YES, iguanas are potentially dangerous and can do terrible injury with their strong jaws, sharp teeth, formidable claws and lethal whipping tails. No mistake about that! Better to get a tortoise, in my opinion, especially as a starter pet reptile. Plus this is a Tortoise Forum!
> That being said, I adore my iguanas. I don't care if one of them hates me with all his heart.



Head over to the other pet section and share more! I'd love to see them and your enclosures and hear your stories


----------



## MPRC (Jul 18, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> YES, iguanas are potentially dangerous and can do terrible injury with their strong jaws, sharp teeth, formidable claws and lethal whipping tails. No mistake about that! Better to get a tortoise, in my opinion, especially as a starter pet reptile. Plus this is a Tortoise Forum!
> That being said, I adore my iguanas. I don't care if one of them hates me with all his heart.



My big boy was as sweet as pie until the day that he wasn't. We had 6 good years together before he went nuclear and never calmed back down. If you google "Iguana Face Bite" i'm like the top 3 images. A stupid claim to fame...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 18, 2017)

MPRC said:


> My big boy was as sweet as pie until the day that he wasn't. We had 6 good years together before he went nuclear and never calmed back down. If you google "Iguana Face Bite" i'm like the top 3 images. A stupid claim to fame...



Oh no! I've seen your photos before, poor thing.


----------

